# Boise Idaho, looking for DnD group.



## escaflowne777

Just moved here, doesn't seem like the greatest place to find other gamers, but hey, who knows?  Looking for a group to play with.  I've got a moderate to large amount of experience, and play 3.5 DnD.  Let me know if your interested. Thanks.


----------



## Friadoc

Well, although I just left Boise, I can look into putting you in touch with a few folk who might be looking for players.

I would recommend putting up a flyer at one of the local gaming stores, but that's hit or miss. Back when Dark Horse Games was still in town you could get good results, but not so much now adays.

I'd suggest putting up a flyer or something at Magic Dragon, which is on State Street just west of Veteran's Parkway.

You could also try Empyre Games, which is on Orchard, near the freeway, or All About Games, which is on Overland near the Outback.

Anyhow, I'll point your threat out to some friends of mine and see if they're looking.

Laters!


----------



## escaflowne777

Thank you! I'll definately check out those stores, and if you get anymore info please let me know.


----------

